# Question regarding birth control pills and fertility...



## JollyPop (Sep 25, 2010)

Hope this is the right place to post this. When my fiancé and I got together I went on birth control pills. ( because I found out the very hard way that I am severely allergic to spermicides and condoms. Yay.) For the first many cycles I had no problems with them other than really bad nausea. My own cycles were always one hundred percent accurate...28 days. Could tell you the exact moment I ovulated, etc. When I got to like the seventh month of pills I started spotting. Then bleeding like a light period. I went back to the NP and she said I was taking them wrong. Not true. I took then at the exact time every morning and never skipped a pill. She said it was normal then and to come back if it didn't resolve in a month. So I bled for another month without stopping. Went back. She said I must be taking them wrong. Keep taking them until I went through all of the lot I was given then she would think about changing my prescription. Well, I was getting really tired of bleeding, and being tired and queasy so my guy and I talked about me going off of them. We aren't exactly financially ready for having a baby, but we agreed we both wanted a child and we would just let nature take its course. So...I stopped taking them Aug. 9. That was the last day of active pills in my pack...I should have had a period that week but I haven't had one yet. I've taken four pregnancy tests in that time ( all negative), and I feel like my period is right around the corner...( sore breasts, bloating) but it never comes.

My question is how long does it take for the body, especially a regular one, to return to its normal functions? I took ten cycles of BC, so I'm sure a dependence on synthetic hormones was well established. But I'd like to have my period back so I can start calculating my fertility on my own.


----------



## just_lily (Feb 29, 2008)

It really varies. I took BCPs for years, went off them, and conceived my DD two weeks later. For other women it can take a very long time for the cycles to even out again. I hope things sort out for you soon.


----------



## ~AA~ (Sep 28, 2010)

I agree with just-lily. It all depends.
I was on BC for 6 years before coming off & my periods have never regulated.
I know people that took BC for 2 years & got pregnant the first month off BC.
Sadly there is no real way to tell. Hopefully they will regulate with time.


----------



## JollyPop (Sep 25, 2010)

Okay. Thanks! Just wondering if there was an average. I'm hoping since I wasn't on them very long it will regulate fairly soon.

ETA: Never mind! I just took another HPT and for the first time it showed a positive! OMG! Strong vertical line and a faint horizontal line, but I think its the real thing. Going to test again first thing in the morning.


----------



## ~AA~ (Sep 28, 2010)

Jollypop- Keep us updated!


----------



## zjande (Nov 4, 2002)

Congratulations!!







How exciting!!


----------



## JollyPop (Sep 25, 2010)

Three Hpt's all show positive! So either I'm really pregnant...or really incompetent at using hpt's! lol!


----------



## ~AA~ (Sep 28, 2010)

CONGRATS JollyPop!








Here is to a happy & healthy 9 months!


----------



## JollyPop (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks! Confirmed by professionals today. I guess I get to move to the " I'm Pregnant" board! Good luck to everyone else here who is TTC!


----------

